# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Dân phượt: kỷ lục "điên" & những hậu quả kinh hoàng - Dan phuot

## hangnt

*Quả không ngoa với cái biệt danh H. có chữ "điên" bởi gã đã thực hiện chuyến đi phượt mất chưa tới 24 giờ với sự chứng kiến của nhóm đưa tiễn trong Nam và nhóm đón H. “điên" tại Hà Nội.*


Vào một ngày nắng nóng năm 1271, con trai một cự phú khét tiếng thành Venice nước Ý tên Marco Polo có vẻ đã quá chán chường mọi thứ đều đặn dư dật đã xin cha tham gia thương đoàn đi tới phương Đông bí ẩn xa xôi. Tất nhiên theo sử sách ghi lại thì hiển nhiên đây là một chuyến phiêu lưu vĩ đại, nó kéo dài tới xấp xỉ 25 năm và để lại cho các bậc hậu duệ hàng ngàn trang du ký đầy những khám phá bất ngờ. Nó đã khơi dậy một làn gió giang hồ lồng lộng đang chết dần trong tâm hồn của vô số kẻ đã quen du lịch qua tạp chí hay màn ảnh nhỏ.

Độ vài năm lại đây, khi kinh tế đất nước đi lên thì cũng không ít thành phần lãng tử dư dả trong xã hội Việt Nam cũng bắt đầu với các cuộc thử sức nay đây mai đó, chinh phục quãng đường dài vài ngàn km bằng thời gian ngắn nhất hay ba lô trên lưng lang bạt núi rừng bạt ngàn Tây Bắc mà họ gọi chung cho đam mê đó chỉ một chữ lóng duy nhất: "phượt". Hình như tất tật đều có dòng máu giống như thiếu gia Marco Polo mà thời gian yên ổn rảnh rỗi đều chúi mũi vào các diễn đàn mạng về "phượt" nhan nhản trên Internet chứ không phải là "Polo du ký" nhàu nhĩ khi xưa để chia sẻ, khoe khoang thành tích hay thách đố nhau những chuyến đi mạo hiểm...

Nếu nói về tinh thần và thành tích "phượt" trong nước thì chắc chắn dân trong giới luôn kiêng dè nể nang giới "phượt" bằng các loại xe máy chuyên dụng. Với các ưu điểm của xe được thiết kế vượt trội về tốc độ, vượt địa hình thì hiển nhiên họ có thể đi đến những địa danh hiểm trở nhất mà theo lời kể lại thì đó là những cung đường rừng chỉ có họ và… khỉ.

Một ngày cuối tháng 7-2008, thiếu gia H. “điên" sống tại TP HCM nổi tiếng trong giới "phượt" bắt đầu lâm vào tình cảnh nợ nần nhiều tỉ đồng thì hình như mới đủ quyết tâm thực hiện một chuyến chạy xuyên Việt để đời bằng chiếc xe Honda CBR 1000 phân khối. Tất nhiên nếu đó là một chuyến chạy từ Nam ra Bắc bằng xe gắn máy thì không có gì gọi là đáng kể cho lắm, vấn đề ở đây là thời gian ngắn kinh hoàng mà tôi tin chắc sách kỷ lục Guiness đã "sai lầm" khi trót bỏ qua.

Quả không ngoa với cái biệt danh H. có chữ "điên" bởi gã đã thực hiện chuyến đi này mất chưa tới 24 giờ với sự chứng kiến của nhóm đưa tiễn trong Nam và nhóm đón H. “điên" tại Hà Nội. Đeo trên lưng là chiếc ba lô "thửa" chứa trong đó nước, sữa và một số vật dụng cá nhân cơ bản. Ngăn chứa nước và sữa có ống hút kéo thẳng lên miệng nhét sau mũ bảo hiểm và thế là H. “điên" ra Bắc một mạch. Khoảng cách đường bộ giữa hai thành phố theo sách địa lý xấp xỉ khoảng 1.710Km, có nghĩa là H. “điên" di chuyển với tốc độ trung bình là 70km/giờ và không hề ngủ.

Nhóm xe máy đón H. tại Hà Nội kể lại, khi đến đích dừng lại gặp bạn bè Hà Nội đón, H. “điên" chỉ kịp bắt tay vài người rồi lảo đảo… ngất ngay tại chỗ. Tất nhiên về mặt nào đó thì H. đã "thành công" cho một kỷ lục "điên" và hết sức liều mạng cho bản thân H. “điên" cũng như nguy hiểm tới người đi đường trong điều kiện giao thông còn nhiều bất cập ở Việt Nam. Ai có thể nói trước được nếu xảy ra chuyện với một tay lái "phượt" hết hơi trên quãng đường hơn 1.700Km mà không ngủ, có những đoạn đường thậm chí đạt tới vận tốc 200km/giờ.

Sau "sự kiện" này nhiều tay lái miền Bắc cũng bắt đầu mang xe ra tập luyện và chụp ảnh lại về thành tích tốc độ như một minh chứng về khả năng điều khiển xe với mong muốn phá vỡ kỷ lục của H. “điên". 280km/giờ, rồi 300km/giờ được chụp ảnh lại bằng máy ảnh chuyên dùng cho dân moto trên đoạn đường cao tốc Bắc Ninh - Lạng Sơn, tính ra họ di chuyển khoảng 85m/giây, thật kinh hoàng. Với tốc độ này thuộc về các tay đua công thức 1 đẳng cấp thế giới thì chỉ cần một viên sỏi bằng cỡ đầu ngón tay út cũng đủ lấy đi mạng sống kẻ liều lĩnh chạy trên đường nhựa ở Việt Nam.


Thật may mắn rằng câu nói "Phong độ là nhất thời, đẳng cấp là mãi mãi" luôn đúng cho nên chưa có kẻ liều lĩnh nào đủ "bản lĩnh" để phá vỡ kỷ lục đi xuyên Việt trong 24 giờ của H. “điên". Trong vòng 3 năm trở lại đây, thi thoảng lại xuất hiện một đề mục trên diễn đàn về "phượt" trên mạng Interrnet mang chủ đề chia buồn của các thành viên "phượt" cho một sự ra đi nào đó. Hầu hết là tai nạn xe máy, hết sức thảm khốc bởi yếu tố tốc độ.

Với một nhóm chạy xe phân khối lớn với nhau thì kỹ năng điều khiển xe không phải ai cũng giống ai. Do quen biết nhau sơ sài qua mạng nên tính đồng đội trong một chuyến đi gần như là con số 0, mạnh ai nấy chạy. Nhóm "phượt" chuyên nghiệp luôn đề cao yếu tố đồng đội, nó hết sức quan trọng trong một chuyến đi dài và đông người. Chính vì thiếu điều đó nên nhiều dân "phượt" bỏ mạng lãng nhách chỉ vì cố gắng bám theo đoàn mà dẫn đầu lại là những bạn đồng hành từng trải mới quen. Riêng cung đường Hà Nội đi Hòa Bình mà dân "phượt" ưa thích thì đã có ít nhất 3 trường hợp bị nạn giữa đường, có trường hợp nạn nhân chạy "chốt" đoàn khi đâm vào dải ta-luy và mắc kẹt dưới chiếc xe chuyên dụng nặng vài tạ trong đau đớn tột cùng chờ thần chết mà không một bạn bè nào hay biết.

Theo anh Trần Việt Anh, một dân "phượt" nổi tiếng với các chuyến đi nhiều tháng trong rừng rậm Amazon hay đã "cắm cờ" gần kín các địa danh nổi tiếng khó tiếp cận trên thế giới thì việc đầu tiên hết sức nguy hiểm cho các bạn trẻ "phượt" Việt Nam là vô cùng chủ quan và thiếu kinh nghiệm nên để lại nhiều hậu quả đau buồn cho gia đình, bạn bè. Chỉ cần một topic trên mạng lôi kéo rủ rê là lên đường mà không hề hình dung địa điểm đến nó ra làm sao, cần mang theo thực phẩm, đồ đạc hỗ trợ như thế nào.

Có những trường hợp kéo nhau đi xe máy xuyên rừng ở Hòa Bình nhưng chỉ mang theo vài chai nước ngọt, người này chủ quan tin vào người kia đến khi lê lết vì nắng, vì đói thì nằm bệt ra suối ngâm nước nhìn nhau. Thậm chí bị vắt bám lên người hút máu loang đỏ ra suối mà còn không đủ sức để đứng dậy, vài bạn trẻ khác trong nhóm do nắng nóng vã mồ hôi dẫn đến mất muối trong cơ thể nghiêm trọng, mặt trắng bệch, cơ thể rét run cầm cập cũng chẳng biết phải làm thế nào. Rất may cho họ được một nhóm người bản địa đi rừng ngang qua cho đồ ăn thức uống và cứu giúp, nếu không có sự may mắn hiếm hoi đó thì bản thân họ kể rằng, tin chắc sẽ xuất hiện một đoản văn chia buồn trên mạng cho các bạn trẻ kể trên "về nhà bằng đường ảnh" chỉ vì thiếu hiểu biết.


Cũng bằng giờ này năm ngoái thông tin về tai nạn đáng tiếc của hai thành viên nhóm "phượt," cộng đồng mạng lại rộ lên với những ý kiến chia sẻ cũng như cảnh báo về nguy hiểm của một loại hình đi chơi "phủi" mà đang được đông đảo bạn trẻ tham gia. Nạn nhân là hai bạn trẻ N.T.H. sinh năm 1983 và N.K.N. sinh năm 1982 đều là thành viên trang mạng DHP chuyên đi “phượt” và gặp nạn tại huyện Văn Bàn, Lào Cai.

Theo thông tin từ Thượng tá Lương Văn Thông, Trưởng Công an huyện Văn Bàn (Lào Cai) thì hôm đó có một đoàn khách du lịch tự do đi xe máy từ tỉnh Lào Cai sang tỉnh Lai Châu. Trong lúc ngồi nghỉ tại quốc lộ 279 đoạn giáp ranh giữa xã Minh Lương và xã Dương Quỳ (cùng huyện Văn Bàn), chị N.T.H. cùng một tốp bạn 6 người xuống ven suối Chăn gần đó chụp ảnh kỷ niệm. Thật không may chị H. trượt chân ngã xuống suối và bị dòng nước chảy xiết cuốn đi. Ngay sau đó, anh N. cùng một số người khác nhảy xuống suối cứu chị H. nhưng anh cũng bị nước suối nhấn chìm và cuốn trôi. Cho đến cuối ngày đen tối hôm đó thì lực lượng chức năng mới tìm được thi thể hai bạn trẻ ở cuối con suối Chăn bề ngoài tưởng thật yên ả kể trên.

Tại một trang xã hội của nhóm DHP hàng trăm ý kiến của thành viên gửi tới chia sẻ sự mất mát của hai thành viên của nhóm. Hình ảnh đại diện mang màu đen của nhiều thành viên để di ảnh của H. và N. trong một không khí tang tóc. Một thành viên "phượt" để lại dòng chữ chia buồn trong đó có nội dung: "Mình mới được biết tin buồn. Sốc và thấy hụt hẫng. Tuy mới đi cùng nhà DHP được một chuyến, nhưng mình rất thích tinh thần và sự chia sẻ của anh chị em nhà DHP. Cầu mong hai bạn một giấc ngủ an lành. Cầu mong mọi may mắn và tốt đẹp luôn đồng hành cùng những chuyến đi của các bạn. Dường như sự thật luôn đau lòng nên mình không tin vào sự thật, hôm qua mình có nghe nói đoàn đi Simacai có chuyện chẳng lành xảy ra. Mình không tin đó là sự thật. Nhưng hôm nay chat với bạn, mình mới biết chuyện đó. Thật đau lòng. Thực sự mình thấy xót xa cho hai bạn quá".

Một người bạn khác trên "diễn đàn phượt" cho biết, thật sự từ khi nghe tin hai bạn N. và H. gặp nạn trên đường "phượt" thì bàng hoàng, không thể diễn tả bằng lời mặc dù chưa một lần biết mặt hoặc nick của hai bạn này. P.N.H., thành viên của một nhóm chủ nghĩa xê dịch đã bày tỏ tâm sự: "Sau khi nghe tin này, mình thấy lạnh gáy. Ban đầu mình nghĩ họ bị ngã xe nhưng sau khi mình biết rõ họ bị ngã suối thì lại có một cảm giác khác, khó mô tả nhưng vẫn là sợ. Mình nghĩ là sau chuyện này, những ai đã từng xê dịch đều thấy sợ".

Đôi khi những con suối trông có vẻ ít nước và vô hại nhưng vẫn có thể là cái bẫy chết người, khi tổ chức dừng chân để chụp ảnh và vui chơi ở đâu đó thì cần phải xem xét kỹ địa thế tổng thể trước, không đi đơn lẻ và chuẩn bị kỹ những phương tiện cứu nạn cần thiết để phòng ngừa bất trắc xảy ra. Trên đường "phượt" thì nguy hiểm của người này có thể là cái dễ dàng với người khác và ngược lại, cái dễ dàng của người khác có thể là nguy hiểm nếu ở trường hợp của mình. Cái liều mạng vượt quá khả năng của bản thân thì luôn thật nguy hiểm.

Chắc chắn, nay đây mai đó có thể dạy cho chúng ta nhiều điều trong cuộc sống và sẽ còn tiếp tục đưa đẩy những "lãng tử" ưa xê dịch rong ruổi trên những cung đường mới. Nhưng làm ơn hãy luôn giữ niềm tin rằng "phượt" sẽ chỉ bảo cho tinh thần đó một điều quý báu là cuộc sống này đáng yêu biết nhường nào. Hãy đi, hãy đến và vô cùng cẩn trọng để biết cuộc sống này đáng trân trọng biết bao nhiêu. Sắp tới đây là những kỳ nghỉ dài ngày đầu hạ, các bạn trẻ xin đừng lãng phí cuộc đời đẹp đẽ này bằng những sự hiếu thắng hay thiếu hiểu biết của tuổi trẻ tại những mảnh đất xa lạ.

_Theo CAND_

----------


## Mituot

Mạo hiểm thì phải chấp nhận thôi 
Bài học cho những ai thích tìm cảm giác mạnh

----------

